# WMA maps



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

Are there detailed maps of the wma's on the dwr site? the only ones i could find show a very vague map and give details of the are. I seem to remember a while ago that there were more detailed maps that showed the access points.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/w ... reface.pdf
http://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/w ... sbook1.pdf
http://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/w ... sbook2.pdf


----------

